# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Golden Lotus Hà Nội - Vnbooking

## vnbookingcom

Địa chỉ: 39 Phố Hàng Trống, Quận Hoàn Kiếm, Quận Hoàn Kiếm - Hồ Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội, Việt Nam
Tiêu chuẩn: 3 sao
Số Phòng: 39
Khách sạn Golden Lotus nằm trong khu vực phố cổ Hà Nội, ngay gần hồ Hoàn Kiếm, trung tâm của trung tâm thành phố. Chỉ cách hồ Hoàn Kiếm 2 phút đi bộ, du khách có thể dạo bộ, tập thể dục vào buổi sáng hoặc buổi chiều muộn, khách sạn nằm ngay cạnh Nhà thờ lớn Hà Nội, các ngân hàng, bưu điện trung tâm, nhà hát múa rối nước, phố mua sắm nổi tiếng với các sản phẩm lụa, quà lưu niệm thủ công mỹ nghệ.



Khu vực lễ tânKhách sạn Golden Lotus Hà Nội  có 39 phòng  với tiêu chuẩn 3 sao, tất cả các phòng có nội thất sang trọng được trang bị đầy đủ và tiện nghi như: TV màn hình phẳng, két an toàn, tủ gỗ, bàn làm việc, máy sấy tóc, trà và máy pha cà phê, truy cập internet không dây.



Phòng nghỉ ( Giá tại Vnbooking: 1,497,391 VND)*Dịch vụ khách sạn*
+ Thang máy
+ Cửa hàng lưu niệm
+ Dịch vụ du lịch
+ Thiết bị phòng họp
+ Thiết bị cho người tàn tật
+ Massage
+ Bãi đỗ xe
+ Dịch vụ đỗ xe
+ Dịch vụ trông trẻ
+ Free Wifi

*Chính sách Golden Lotus Hotel Hanoi:*
  Các chính sách của khách sạn.
  + Trẻ em và giường phụ: Trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi được ở miễn phí và dùng giường hiện hữu. Lưu ý, có thể thu phí trẻ em. Trẻ em từ 2 tuổi trở lên phải dùng thêm một giường phụ.
 + Giường phụ tùy thuộc vào loại phòng bạn đăng ký, xin vui lòng kiểm tra thông tin phòng để biết thêm chi tiết.




Khi tới thăm Hà Nội, bạn sẽ cảm thấy như đang ở nhà mình tại khách sạn Golden Lotus Hà Nội nơi mà đặt sự thoải mái của khách hang lên hang đầu. Lưu trú tại đây quý khách có thể được thăm quan nhưng  điểm du lịch hấp dẫn như:

Di tích nhà tù Hỏa LòHồ Hoàn Kiếm -  Đền Ngọc SơnHoàng Thành Thăng LongBảo tàng dân tộc học Việt NamVăn Miếu Quốc Tử Giám
Chi tiết thông tin đặt phòng tại khách sạn Golden Lotus Hà Nội cũng như nhiều khách sạn khác tại Hà Nội, cùng nhiều khuyến mại hấp dẫn khác bạn có thể truy cập website www.vnbooking.com – chuyên trang đặt phòng khách sạn trực tuyến nhanh, uy tín, giá rẻ, cung cấp thông tin đa chiều khách quan giúp bạn có được những lựa chọn đa dạng và phong phú.
Để được hỗ trợ tư vấn tốt nhất bạn có thể liên hệ trực tiếp hotline :  *0914 945 411 - 04-6286 3402*

----------

